# FFL Transfer Near Atlanta



## agent_86 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got a rifle coming in from out of state and need someone to do the transfer.  I have a place I've been using, but thought there might be an independent FFL out there looking to move some guns through their books that would give me a better deal.  Please send me a PM if you know of anyone.

Thanks


----------



## LPBandit (Mar 31, 2010)

Im going to piggy back on this thread and request for gwinnett county if theres anyone that can do it for less than the gun stores I see around here post or shoot a pm......iv passed up many deals just because the ffl fee is to high.....


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stoddards gun shop in douglasville is 15 bucks i believe, if that's to far hit up the pawn shops around you


----------



## agent_86 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know there are a lot of FFL holders with limited transactions out there that would appreciate having the guns pass through their books to keep the ATF off their backs.  Trying to support the little guy while savings a few bucks.


----------



## LPBandit (Mar 31, 2010)

im so glad agent started this thread because i never thought about that. im going to buy a new frame for a kimmel ap9 and the ffl fee will be almost as much as the plastic frame itself. i just need someone that can do it on the cheap so i dont go crazy when i pick it up.


----------



## arcame (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr. Pawn in Lilburn, talk to Chris.  last time I checked with him it was $10


----------



## njanear (Mar 31, 2010)

agent_86 said:


> I know there are a lot of FFL holders with limited transactions out there that would appreciate having the guns pass through their books to keep the ATF off their backs.  Trying to support the little guy while savings a few bucks.



You do realize that you might get better responses if you post 'where' in 'Atlanta' you are?  There would be no need for me to list out a place in Griffin if you live in Alpharetta...


----------



## agent_86 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't specific, when I said "Atlanta" I really meant Atlanta.  I live about 5 minutes from downtown, but don't mind driving a bit.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

A friend recently used Chuck's even though I advised against it in advance.  He found out why.

Hotshots in Smyrna will do it for $25 or so if it is something they do not sell, which is not that hard because they sell all garden variety shooting iron.  

Tucker Gun will do it as well and have been reasonable.  I have a friend in common and met the owner that way, so it makes it easier.

There are lists of transfer agents on gunsamerica and gunsinternational.  I randomly chose from gunsa. some years back and it worked out pretty well, but those people dropped their FFL's.  I think that gunbroker has a list as well.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

Another resource in the link below.  I am not sure how current it is.

http://www.fflclick.com/STATES/GA.htm


----------



## njanear (Apr 1, 2010)

agent_86 said:


> Sorry I wasn't specific, when I said "Atlanta" I really meant Atlanta.  I live about 5 minutes from downtown, but don't mind driving a bit.



I apologize...  I made an incorrect assumption in that you were listing the general locale and not Atlanta proper.   The nice thing about that is that it centralizes your commute to the outlying areas, doesn't it?

I do know a shop in Griffin that will do a transfer for $20 - but I am unsure if he will only accept it from a FFL vs. an individual (some FFLs are peculiar in that way).


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris Hunt of Semper Fi Arms in Woodstock does transfers for $20.


----------



## DblTee (Apr 2, 2010)

I've read on other forums where three  pawn shops on the north side of Atlanta; 400 jewlery & loan, Cherokee pawn and I forget the name of the other, all owned by the same company do transfers for free.


----------

